# Tough and rough night but somewhat eventfull



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sam, Travis and I decided to give it a go after the winds calmed down a bit tonight. We talked ourselves into this crappy weather trip hoping the falling tide and this system moving through might improve our chances to stick a few.

Well, the winds kicked up shortly after arriving our hunting grounds and were asking who idea was it to venture out tonight.lol Oh well, we finally gave it up after awhile and braced for a long return trip across the bay in some pretty snotty stuff. As we entered the sound the wave action let up some so I throttled up from 5 mph to 15 mph and taking a good salt water bath.

Sam commented that when we fish together we seldom get skunked but the smell was pretty thick tonight. Not more than a few seconds later a friggin Spanish Mack Daddy flies out of the water and smacks me right in the chest but not before torpedoing Sam right in the rib cage. We both yelled "WTF was that"??? Then, we both see the spanish flopping around on the floor of the boat. After we composed ourselves and Sam regained his lost breath, Sam hollars out over the running motor and the howling winds, "we didn't get skunked after all" 
We all shared a good laugh back at the launch and a few pics.

Crazy things seem to happen when Sam is around...
















Jimmy

​


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's awesome! I've had mullet fly in the boat but never spanish. At least you didn;t get skunked!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha that is awesome


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a great story.


----------

